# GB, GBC, and GBA Cartridges - Batteries



## Elbub (Jan 17, 2021)

As I'm sure most of you know, the batteries found in the original Gameboy, Gameboy Colour and Gameboy Advance cartridges have mostly died since they were released due to the passage of time. For the GBA games, this wasn't the worst, as all it really did was affect in-game timed events. For the GB and GBC games, this was devastating for the useability of the cartridge, as game saves were tied to the battery. If your battery died, your save file was lost.

I lost my original Gold, Silver and Crystal cartridges' save files years ago, and the batteries in my original Sapphire and Emerald cartridges had died as well. Over the years, I have also acquired Ruby and, only last year, FireRed and LeafGreen (genuine copies, as far as I can tell). All dead batteries.

At the same time I bought the Gen 1 GBA remakes, I purchased a soldering iron, the correct screwdriver set, and some new batteries for the GBA games. I have now replaced them, and it was easier than I initially thought. I would encourage anyone who has the copies that still want to play them gives it a go, as it is relatively inexpensive and straight forward. I had a blast playing through Pokémon Emerald on my original GBA SP, and even went through the incredilby tedious process of catching a Feebas to have a Milotic to use in my playthrough!

My dilemma, however, was the save files on my original GB cartridges. I've found the virtual console versions of the GB and GBC games are magnificent, and I don't really want to use them as games anymore, unless I'm feeling really nostalgic. But the save files are, possibly weirdly I'll admit, special to me.

And somehow, the batteries in my 20+ year old Red, Blue and Yellow are still running. I checked this morning. My Blue version save file, with 93+ hours playtime and a completed Pokédex, from well over 15 years ago still lives.

So I have made another purchase in order to preserve these memories - the BennVenn Joey Jr. A USB GB/C/A cart dumper/flasher. And I will preserve my save files forevermore, safe in digital format! I may even look at transferring these files to my 3DS virtual console copies of the games, although I know there are further dark arts involved in that, that I have not yet explored.

Does anyone else have any experience with fixing up these old carts, or saving their save files in a more permanent solution?


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jan 17, 2021)

I've replaced the battery in my Silver cartridge before! I didn't solder it (although I do want to learn for other projects someday); I just taped it and it held up fine. Although, it doesn't look like I have a save file on it anymore, so maybe the new one died too, hmm. 

I actually just watched a youtube video on transferring GB/GBC saves to the 3DS VC games - it's more effort than I care to try, but this might be what you're looking for! Can You Move Pokémon from GameBoy to Virtual Console? - Tama Hiroka Good luck!


----------



## Elbub (Jan 17, 2021)

Oh, that's disappointing :( It could be that the tape didn't hold?

I recommend learning how to solder - I did a bit back in the day at school, and it is relatively easy! Of course you have to buy the soldering iron first...

Yes, I think I've seen that video before, I'll have to refer back to it when I give it a go. Thanks for the easy link!


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jan 18, 2021)

No problem!! :D

Hmm yeah, I’m not sure what happened! I replaced it years ago so I wouldn’t be surprised if it did die. I tried to open up the cartridge to look but realized I don’t have the tool anymore - what kind did you use to open your carts?


----------



## Elbub (Jan 18, 2021)

I bought a Nintendo Tri-wing Screwdriver Kit off of Amazon. I got it at the same time I got my soldering iron and the GBA cartridge batteries to fix up my copy of Pokémon Emerald, in the first of my country's Covid lockdowns last year.

I've been looking at regenerating my old handheld consoles too. I lost my original Grape Gameboy Color to the sands of time, but I have my brother's Lime one that I could do something with, as well as the GBA SP I mentioned in my initial post.


----------

